# Silver full hunter P/W



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I am aware that this should be in the wanted section. Inever ever get a response on anything P/W related.

I am looking for a plain cased silver full hunter P/W, has any member one for sale or know where one is available.

This is for a freind who wishes to wear it as part of his formal attire.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Is your friend looking for new, vintage or antique? And what is the spending limit?

David


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

DJH584 said:


> Is your friend looking for new, vintage or antique? And what is the spending limit?
> 
> David


 At least vintage spend up to max £200


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

And one other question: What size of watch is your friend looking for and does it need a seconds hand? These watches can range in size from about a small 6s to a whopping 18s -the Waltham make comes to mind when quoting these sizes.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

DJH584 said:


> And one other question: What size of watch is your friend looking for and does it need a seconds hand? These watches can range in size from about a small 6s to a whopping 18s -the Waltham make comes to mind when quoting these sizes.


 Waltham is Ok parts can be had when required,size 16 as it is for a waiscoat pocket


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

what is the silver worth in the case you are looking for?


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks but i have managed to obtain one- A 1906 Longines very clean and working for under the £200.


----------

